# Problemas con las válvulas 12AX7 del previo de mi amplificador LM 211iA



## Arsduson (Mar 27, 2022)

Hola 
Soy nuevo en el foro y también en comprender como funcionan ciertas válvulas.
Tengo un amplificador LM 211iA y decidí cambiar todas las válvulas por un equipo completo de Genalex GL KT77 x 4- 12AU7 x2  y 12AX7 x 2
Me las prometía muy felices, pero al día de funcionar los altavoces empezaron a hacer como un barco de vapor BOP BOP BOP. Empecé a buscar que válvulas podrían ser las causantes. Al final descubrí que eran la 12AX7 -Así que probe con unas EH 12AX7 que tenía nuevas y más de lo mismo. Con lo cual volví a poner las 12AX7 originales de LM. 
La cosa es que al día siguiente volví a probar las EH y curiosamente funcionaron bien un día, al día siguiente el ruidito BOP BOP BOP de nuevo en los altavoces. Al día siguiente volví a prober la GL 12AX7 y sorpresa volvieron a funcionar, pero como cada vez al día siguiente otra vez con el ruidito.
Así que de momento no tengo mas remedio que poner la originales LM. Pero a estas válvulas les falta escena 
En fin, no entiendo nada. 
Alguien sería tan amable de ayudarme a comprender lo que sucede.
Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 27, 2022)

Arsduson dijo:


> Hola
> Soy nuevo en el foro y también en comprender como funcionan ciertas válvulas.
> Tengo un amplificador LM 211iA y decidí cambiar todas las válvulas por un equipo completo de Genalex GL KT77 x 4- 12AU7 x2  y 12AX7 x 2
> Me las prometía muy felices, pero al día de funcionar los altavoces empezaron a hacer como un barco de vapor* BOP BOP BOP.* Empecé a buscar que válvulas podrían ser las causantes. Al final descubrí que eran la 12AX7 -Así que probe con unas EH 12AX7 que tenía nuevas y más de lo mismo. Con lo cual volví a poner las 12AX7 originales de LM.
> ...



Ese ruido se denomina *"Motorboating"* y no se debe a la falla de una válvula, sino a fallas de armado, diseño o ambas cosas.

Consigue y publica el circuito


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 27, 2022)

Arsduson dijo:


> Hola
> Soy nuevo en el foro y también en comprender como funcionan ciertas válvulas.


Bienvenido al foro.
En principio ese bop, bop, bop, o pop, pop, pop, que oyes, es una oscilación, si antes de cambiar todas las válvulas no hacía esa oscilación, probablemente el problema esté en las válvulas nuevas, o como las hayas colocado, quizás zócalos sucios, o mal contacto entre el zócalo y los pines de la válvula.
¿La oscilación es en los dos canales?, o ¿en uno solo?.
Quizás la oscilación las produzca alguna de las nuevas KT 77, y no la, o las 12AX7, debes probar por canal, y por grupo.
Podría también ser una falla que se presentó justo al hacer el cambio de válvulas.
Hay que ir revisando paso, a paso.
Publica fotos nítidas de tu amplificador, y del circuito, tal cual te lo solicita Fogonazo.


----------



## Marce (Mar 27, 2022)

Hola, inicialmente, porque cambiaste todas las valvulas? no te gusto el sonido, tenia algun fallo o algo?
Tal vez se rompio alguna soldaura del zocalo al cambiar las valvulas.
Mediste el bias de las KT? probaste invertirlas (la de la derecha a la izq)
Que voltaje tenes en B+?


----------



## crimson (Mar 28, 2022)

Una de las causas del motorboating suelen ser los electrolíticos secos, con válvulas agotadas no hay problema, pero cuando las cambiás por una nueva con toda la ganancia empieza a oscilar por carencia de filtrado.
Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2022)

crimson dijo:


> Una de las causas del motorboating suelen ser los electrolíticos secos, con válvulas agotadas no hay problema, pero cuando las cambiás por una nueva con toda la ganancia empieza a oscilar por carencia de filtrado.
> Saludos C


Tal cual como dice Crimson !!! 🙂
Video explicando las causas varias de las oscilaciones audibles conocidas como Motorboating :






Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 28, 2022)

Hola a todos, muchas gracias por las respuestas sois muy amables.
Ya pense en los zócalos sucios, pero entonces las originales también tendrían el mismo problema, no?
Lo que pasa es que el ampli solo tiene poco más de1 año y no lo veo sucio.
También las cambié de lado y tal como digo he probado con lunas EH nuevas y me hacen lo mismo que las GL
Parece que solo funciona bien con las originales 12AX7 Line Magnetic
Sobre la pregunta de porque las cambié todas. Bueno me daba la sensación de un gran sonido pero muy plano, sin gran escena sonora.
Ahora ha cambiado, de hecho el día que funcionaron las GL 12AX7 la escena sonora era radiante. Pero cuando vuelvo a poner la 12AX7 LM se va un poco hacia atrás la escena.
Si este ruido motorboating no se debe a que las válvulas estén mal. Es dañino hacerlas funcionar a ver si se acoplan?
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2022)

Te hice antes una pregunta, repito, ¿el pop, pop, pop (oscilación tableteo/ motorboating), lo hace en un canal, o en los dos canales?


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 28, 2022)

Hola, 
Mira, al principio lo hizo en los dos canales, pero ahora tiene mas tendencia hacia el altavoz derecho.
Pero como digo, no hace ningún ruido con las 12AX7 originales LM


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 28, 2022)

Si el motorboating lo hace en los dos canales, o sea en los dos amplificadores, entonces como la fuente de poder es lo único común entre los dos, el problema debiera estar ahí, probablemente los capacitores electrolíticos del filtro estén en malas condiciones, filtran mal, con las válvulas usadas, no hay oscilaciones, pero con las nuevas, el filtrado no alcanza, y comienza la oscilación.
Es tal cual respondió Crimson anteriormente en el mensaje # 5.


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 29, 2022)

Gracias por la respuesta.
Ahora una pregunta de neófito ¿Si son los capacitadores electrolíticos del filtro y sigo usando estas válvulas, que se puede dañar?
Lo digo porque el ruido es flojo y tal vez a base de quemar válvulas dejan de oscilar o quizá es una locura lo que digo?
De todos modos gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## fabioosorio (Mar 29, 2022)

No entiendo ese tipo de suposiciones...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2022)

Arsduson dijo:


> Sobre la pregunta de porque las cambié todas. Bueno me daba la sensación de un gran sonido pero muy plano, sin gran escena sonora.


Esto va un poco off-topic, pero si tenes problemas de escena sonora la solución no son las válvulas sino los baffles...
Podes cambiarlas y jugar con ellas, pero no vas a modificar nada de la escena sonora.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 29, 2022)

Arsduson dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> Ahora una pregunta de neófito ¿Si son los capacitadores electrolíticos del filtro y sigo usando estas válvulas, que se puede dañar?
> Lo digo porque el ruido es flojo y tal vez a base de quemar válvulas dejan de oscilar o quizá es una locura lo que digo?
> De todos modos gracias por las respuestas.


Si, si, es una locura lo que dices, el amplificador ya presenta una falla, y terminará estropeándose  más.
*Como tu mismo dices que eres un neófito, no se te ocurra tratar de repararlo, los amplificadores a válvulas trabajan con altas tensiones, y es letal.
Llévalo a un Service Técnico especializado en amplificadores valvulares.*


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 29, 2022)

Gracias.
Veremos si aqui en Polinesia existe alguien que tenga idea sobre amplis a valvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 29, 2022)

De no conseguir algún Service Técnico especializado en equipos valvulares, también puedes llevarlo a un muy buen Service de Electrónica en general, ahí seguramente podrán reparar el amplificador.


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 29, 2022)

Gracias de nuevo.
Crees que si lo llevo a un general que no trabaje con válvulas ellos entenderán el problema o tengo que comentarles lo que tu me cuentas de los capacitores electrolíticos del filtro?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 29, 2022)

Con comentarle al Service todo lo que te hemos dicho, ayudará a resolver el problema.
Una vez que el Service lo haya reparado, aguardamos comentarios.
Éxitos.


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 29, 2022)

Muchas gracias eres muy amable.
Veré si consigo alguien que se atreva con el ampli.
Por lo que estoy viendo, solo hay técnicos para pequeños electrodomésticos.
Aquí no hay mucha gente con aparatos de HIFI.
Vamos a ver como me las arreglo.
Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2022)

Solicite a alguien mas capacitado en el tema que canbie por nuevos TODOS capacitores electrolicticos  de tu Amp y SIEMPRE de misma matricula tal cual es del conponente original.
!Suerte!


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 30, 2022)

Hola Daniel
El supuesto técnico que tengo cerca no quiere tomar la responsabilidad de ponerse con el amplificador.
No tengo idea de válvulas, pero se como descargar un capacitor para no hacerse daño.
Quizá si me ayudáis con las características técnicas podría hacerlo yo mismo, ya que soldar y cambiar piezas ya lo he hecho otras veces en pequeños aparatos.
Puedo mirar que modelo de capacitor lleva y tal vez ponerlos mejores.
En fin, de momento seguiré buscando otro técnico
Gracias
Esta es la imagen interna del amplificador LM 211iA


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 30, 2022)

Bueno si ustedes  sapes como  reenplazar los capacitores (soldagen) debes buscar los "tubos" de color negro con inscriciones en gris  o dorado.
Canbie por otros nuevos de misma matricula.
Hay tanbien algunos de color viño con inscriciones en gris , mismo modus operandis ( busque sienpre por la misma  matricula).
!Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 30, 2022)

Arsduson dijo:


> Puedo mirar que modelo de capacitor lleva y tal vez ponerlos mejores.



Apuntale a mejor calidad (bajo ESR y alta temperatura 105ºC) para que el amplificador funcione mejor y no en búsqueda de la panacea del sonido divino . . .  ¿Ok?


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 31, 2022)

*Más acerca del Motorboating:*

**​*😂🤣😅*


----------



## Arsduson (Mar 31, 2022)

Muchas gracias a las dos respuestas.
1ª Daniel, si no encuentro a nadie mirare lo que me dices
2ª Dosmetros, estoy de acuerdo en buscar un mejor funcionamiento.
De momento sigo buscando un electrónico, pero si nadie se atreve, entonces miraré de hacerlo yo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## Marce (Abr 1, 2022)

Para mi, antes de enchufar el soldador, si por ahi tenes miedo o dudas, pone fotos, de que crees que vas a cambiar, y te decimos si o no.


----------



## Arsduson (Abr 11, 2022)

Hola Marce
Muchas gracias por tu oferta, si al final me animo a hacerlo yo, te mando todas las fotos.
La cosa es que me puse en contacto con la casa LM para ver si podían ayudarme. Lo máximo que saque es que probara con las válvulas jj cosa que no entiendo, a no ser que estas válvulas estén construidas con unas caracteristicas que se acoplen mejor al LM 211iA También me proporcionaron una dirección en america de un distribuidor. El cual me dice que sin el aparato no puede decirme nada.
En fin. Sigo buscando la opción de un electrónico en Tahiti que tenga idea de válvulas.
Si no lo encuentro, tal vez me decida a ello.
Saludos


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 11, 2022)

El tema es, si te podemos ayudar, pero para eso debes tener por lo menos conocimientos básicos de electrónica, y de seguridad eléctrica, por el alto riesgo que ello implica.
No cambies más válvulas por cambiar.
Si vuelves a colocar todas la válvulas que vinieron con el amplificador, ¿este funciona bien?
Aguardo comentarios


----------



## Arsduson (Abr 11, 2022)

Hola Rorschach
Si la verdad es que no me encontraría cómodo, ya que se el riesgo que implica. De momento el ampli va muy bien con la configuración que tengo puesta ahora.
El ampli LM 211iA ahora funciona con las 4 x KT77 GL, las 2 x 12AU7 GL y las 2 x 12AX7 LM Originales y se oye  superbién. 
Solo hace el ruidito si pongo la 2 x 12AX7 GL en el lugar de las 12AX7 originales
Si quieres hoy pruebo con todas las originales, pero antes de cambiarlas sonaba correcto.
Otra cosa que no entiendo es porque la casa me recomienda las  JJ 12AX7 Esto tiene algún sentido?
Un saludo.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 11, 2022)

Arsduson dijo:


> Otra cosa que no entiendo es porque la casa me recomienda las  JJ 12AX7 Esto tiene algún sentido?
> Un saludo.


A mi criterio, ninguno.


----------



## Arsduson (Abr 11, 2022)

En fin, supongo que no saben que decirme.
Creo que de momento seguiré escuchando con la configuración actual y buscaré la opción de algún electrónico. Aunque si me funciona bien así, de momento no tengo prisa. Veremos cuando las Originales 12AX7LM se fastidien a ver que hago. 
Porque el problema es que no estoy en la isla de TAHITI y por ello se me hace más dificil buscar un técnico, pero de todas formas estoy en contacto con un conocido que vive en la isla principal y está mirando las opciones de algún experto en vávulas. No creo que sea adecuado pasar del tema, aunque sea para más adelante.
Ya te contaré.
Saludos


----------

